# How do you set your pins for field archery



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering how you set up your pins in the BHFS divison I have been thinking about setting my pins 25-65 yards what do you think?
Any advise, would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

rogersaddler said:


> I was wondering how you set up your pins in the BHFS divison I have been thinking about setting my pins 25-65 yards what do you think?
> Any advise, would like to hear your opinion.


For the few (and I mean few) rounds I have shot BHFS, I set them at 20, 30, 40, 50, 60...

I didn't want to have to "hold off" or gap the 30 and the 50 yard targets, they're hard enough already...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

20,30,40,50,65.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Pin sets!*



psargeant said:


> For the few (and I mean few) rounds I have shot BHFS, I set them at 20, 30, 40, 50, 60...
> 
> I didn't want to have to "hold off" or gap the 30 and the 50 yard targets, they're hard enough already...


just as psargeant said you, need those point from the 30 and 50 yard targets, ofcourse with todays bow speeds, the longer yardages are not as bad to gap as of old!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I shot BHFS for years. Always used 20, 30, 40, 50, 60.


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

I shoot mine set at 20,30,40,50,60 and set the top of the level at 70.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Pin setting*

If you are used to the settings of 20, 30, ... It will be harder for you to change. I thinks setting on the 25, 35, 45, ... may be beneficial

How about his pin setting:

23, 32, 40, 53, 65


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

20,33,46,59,72 works great for me


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine a 25 35 40 45 50 55 60


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Rip Steele said:


> Mine a 25 35 40 45 50 55 60


if I'm not mistaken, I think there is a 5 pin max for BHFS.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> if I'm not mistaken, I think there is a 5 pin max for BHFS.


Yes. 5 pin max for BHFS. 7 pins put you in FS class which case
you shoot againts guys with longs stabilizers and fully adjustable scoped sights. 
Why handicap yourself.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Rip Steele said:


> Mine a 25 35 40 45 50 55 60



I think this was a bhfs test question. LOL


----------

